# Differences between Pontiac & Buick 455?



## mrvandermey (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi guys. I am curious. I know that all of the GM A-Bodies have many similarities, especially between Pontiac, Buick and Oldsmobile; but I also know they each have their own characteristics. So I am wondering what are the differences between a Pontiac 455 and a Buick 455?


----------



## Red1970GTO (Jun 25, 2011)

:cool You know the right Twixt vs. left Twixt commercials on TV? Well, other than air filters, oil, and oil filters, the two engines have nothing that's interchangeable.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

:agree The differences are pretty much everything between the air-cleaner wingnut to the oil pan drain plug.

Bear


----------



## mrvandermey (Jun 15, 2011)

of course they are different....lol. There is a local guy here selling a freshly rebuilt (with papers) Buick 455. The price is appealing so I was wondering if it could be used in my GTO; although I would prefer a Pontiac 400 over any 455.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Transmission bolt pattern will be the same. Motor mounts will be different, but since Buick GS's were available with 455's I'd think that you could use Buick frame mounts and motor mounts.

Buicks got their 455 inches by using a bigger bore (4.3425) and shorter stroke (3.90) than Pontiac. The Stage 1 455 was a serious engine.

Bear


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The Buick 455 is an excellent engine. That said, it would greatly detract from your GTO. Stick with Pontiac power.....not hard to find. You'll be glad you did, and your car will appreciate it.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

When I bought my GTO I was actually looking for a car to put a 455 Buick in. I had a 50K mile 70 455 that was just begging for a car to put it in. Glad I didn't do it now. 

They are excellent engines but need some help in the oiling dept. Minor stuff. A good single plane intake, mild head porting, a solid cam, headers and you are well over 500hp and they make over 500 ft. lbs of torque stock. Parts are expensive and there are only a couple of places that sell them; Poston, TA performance and Kenne Bell are the ones I remember.

That said, If I had one of these motors I would stick it in a Buick ****** (Nova clone) and clean the streets.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Alky, that's an excellent idea. Many years back I had a little old lady customer with a green '72 or '73 Buick ****** with a 350 4bbl.....that car got up and _went_!


----------

